# Do high TPO test should warrant the use of medication?



## Aylynn87 (Aug 16, 2015)

I recently had a positive TPO blood test of 307! 
All other test so far look normal
Tsh 2.3 
T3 4.0
Free T 1.0
Cortisol a little low at 10.
So far my two primary want to start me on synthroid but my endo begs to differ. 
I do have some symptoms of hypo except the major one of weight gain which I do not. I'm severely fatigues, brain fog, memory loss, dizziness, vision disturbance, extreme sensitivity to cold, low BP, purple hands and feet when cold, and conic ringing in ears.
Had an ultrasound and seems I may have a little nodule but not enough to warrant a biopsy.

I am having a hard time who to believe on how to treat this.

I am a 28 year old young lady who just wants to feel better and have a normal life with her 6 yr old son.

Also have been battling more symptoms as the year progresses aND already ruled out depression, narcolepsy, heart related, and many more.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Many doctors believe early intervention with synthroid will often slow down the progress of an autoimmune disease. If you are symptomatic, that's even more of a reason to consider trying it.

Do you have the reference ranges for those labs?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

SUGGESTED TESTS
TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin and Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies), (thyroid hormone panel) TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/
(Copy and paste into your browser)

TBII
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/9364248
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anti-thyroid_autoantibodies
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Blocking TRAbs (also known as Thyrotropin Binding Inhibitory Immunoglobulins (TBII)) competitively block the activity of TSH on the receptor. This can cause hypothyroidism by reducing the thyrotropic effects of TSH. They are found in Hashimoto's thyroiditis and Graves' disease and may be cause of fluctuation of thyroid function in the latter. During treatment of Graves' disease they may also become the predominant antibody, which can cause hypothyroidism.

TPO and Thyroglobulin Ab
cancer TPO and thryoglobulin Ab
http://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/10.1111/j.1699-0463.1994.tb04888.x/abstract

Understanding Thyroglobulin Ab.
http://www.labtestsonline.org/understanding/analytes/thyroglobulin/test.html

Welcome to the board! That high TPO would suggest not only an ultra-sound of your thyroid but other antibodies' tests as well. Specifically Thyroglobulin and Thyroglobulin Ab..


----------

